# Katrina as a PC in adventure 7



## Selganor (Apr 15, 2012)

I am wondering if it would be possible to include Katrina as a PC in adventure 7.

Our group recently changed and one of the new players would be a great fit for Katrina.

So far none of her special background has become known to the group (I'm putting this vague on purpose, just in case one of my players is reading this, too), and knowing the player she would rather be an unknowing/unwilling "special agent" than willingly participate.

So (while I am still trying to catch up on reading the adventure), would the encounter in act 3 still work if she somehow contacted (willing or unwilling) her "friends" while still with the group rather than lead the other group there as detailed in the adventure?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, assuming she chose to defect from the ragesia spy mission but was unaware that her handler gave her that cool leather armorial that fits so well... and happens to be a focal point for a scry ritual. This allows her to be an unwitting spot course the battle in the temple of echoed souls will need a replacement maye...but that is easy enough. And the bad guys there would have solid protection from her.. a clue that they know more about her than they should.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------

